

22 Ways to Reduce Churn with Growth Hacking - ankitoberoi
http://sixteenventures.com/growth-hacking-retention

======
polymath88
Thanks. Lets not forget to test pricing as well:

[http://bloggerkhan.com/relativity-of-price-as-explained-
in-p...](http://bloggerkhan.com/relativity-of-price-as-explained-in-
predictably-irrational-by-dan-ariely/417)

